# Women and Diabetes



## Vanessa (May 28, 2009)

The International Diabetes Federation (IDF) has produced a special issues of their magazine "Diabetes Voice" on women and diabetes that some of you may find of interest

Link to press release is

http://www.idf.org/special-issue-diabetes-voice-focuses-women-and-diabetes

Link to download for magazine is

http://www.diabetesvoice.org/


----------



## runner (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for this, will take a look in more detail later.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2009)

thanks for this - very interesting

Hazel


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you  Will have a look later.


----------

